# back in the saddle (slightly verbose)



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, this past weekend I saw the girl at Michaels setting up the spookytown stuff so I thought "crap, better get my butt in gear" and the mood struck me to stop in last night after a slight hiatus... it's been fun reading up on what's been going on without me. Inspiring as well, the gears in my head are already moving along at slight hum.

a couple weeks ago I picked up an old rusty school desk/chair (the kind with the steel base w/ a cubby under your butt, and table out front on an adjustable height platform... maybe from the 60s?) - it was at the dump sitting at the end of the "large, bulky items" container, and I asked the attendant if I could have it and was able to take it home. Back when I lived with my parents we had a town scrap metal dumpster at the fire station and we used to go a couple days a week to check out what was there, we found all sorts of great stuff. (town was so small we didn't have a dump, just roadside service from some company hired by the town) So.... looks like it'll be good for some skeleton kid sort of thing... wife suggested a rotten apple on the desk as well.

anyhow... at work today I stripped 1 large pallet and 1 medium pallet... which yielded four 72" five 54" six 44" and three 32" 4" wide boards, and I still have 1 more big pallet and 3 more medium ones left, and we're constantly getting them in. I should have started collecting them earlier but didn't get around to it. planning on at least 1.5 toe pinchers and some sort of simple MIB

So far as other plans... I didn't get into the foam tombstones like I had planned, I'll stretch another year out of the 2 dimensional wooden ones... it would be different if I didn't have to special order the 2" stuff... I might make the habit of trying for the freebies from furniture stores but I'm usually short on time.

still going to try to do some thunder and lightning... gotta order that stuff sometime.

maybe a tct or other simple pneumatic prop...

we planted pumpkins this spring, 12 mounts with 3 plants per mound... this is our first year for this so we're not trying to do anything too fancy, just keeping them watered with a splash of miracle grow every now and then and we'll see what we get. 6 mounds are of one species, and 6 are of another.

unfortunately my little sister moved back to my parents place so instead of being 9 hours away, she is now 22 hours away and won't be coming down to help as she has the past 2 years.

Oh, I've become an actual parent since I last posted (did foster care previously) on march 27th we were fortunate enough to have Elisabeth bestowed upon us, so that's been pretty fun so far.

here she is with the pumpkin plants, looking confused.










so anyway, guess what I was wanting to say was: hello again.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Having been absent from this site for too long myself; I am glad to see that others I recognize are still here and returning again like you and me

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter
My daughter just celebrated her first birthday a couple of months ago and has me in the palm of her hand


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, she's beautiful! Congratulations to Mom and Dad! My two are in their teens now and they still look confused.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Otaku said:


> My two are in their teens now and they still look confused.


That's freakin' hilarious


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm way beyond my teen years...and _*I'm*_ confused!!

Nice to have you back, NickG..and congrats on the new addition to your family...oh and the kid looks great too!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome back and congratulations from me as well.


I LIVE confused, so can I get an invite to your pumpkin patch?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome back NickG....better late than never.
Your daughter is BEAUTIFUL!
She's not confused.....she's thinking really hard on how to use all those pumpkins in the props! ~ Start 'em young!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back NickG...what a cutie lil girl......


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

What a cutey..
She really is saying "Can I be the punkin princess please".


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sure yur daughter is thinking:

"How can you patch all those pumpkins? They don't even have holes!"

Congrats! Mine is turning 3 this October and I love him more every day!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Mine baby girl just turned 3 and loves "craft" time with daddy. Paper macheing, painting, and dressing up life size dolls. Mine has to name everything. I don't think Mr. Ball, pirate, and silly face will want everyone to know that those are their real names. LOL


----------

